# Buying my First Bike, help please!



## atxrider (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys so I've done a lot of research and I'm going to be buying my first road bike. 

I've kinda narrowed it down to Giant and Trek bikes as they are what the stores nearest to me carry:

2012 models:

Trek 1.5 (price quoted at $1160, or a 2009 model with Sora for $900)
Trek 1.2 (price quoted at $909.95)
Giant Defy 2 (price quoted at $1160)
Giant Defy 3 (forgot to ask for price)

I guess I'm basically going to have to make a decision between Sora vs Tiagra and Trek vs Giant. Do you guys think that one brand is better than the other or know if one product line is better than the other (1 series vs Defy series)?

The shop that carries Trek said that they do 1 free tuneup in the first year and do checkups and adjustments in that year also. However, every year after that for as long as I own the bike I get 25% discount on stuff like tuneups. Also I asked if they do a bike fitting along with the bike, and he told me that they will make sure the bike is set up to my needs and that I'm comfortable on it but won't go into as much detail as a paid-for fit. 

The shop that carries Giant, I haven't been to yet, i just talked to them over the phone. 


Originally I didn't want to spend >$1000 on a bike, but people keep telling me (on forums and blogs im reading) that Tiagra is a step up from Sora and that it is totally worth it and that its better in the long run. How true is this? 

Also, how does the Trek bike shop's policies and pricing sound? Anything I should ask for, or bargain for? 


Some general advice would be very appreciated, thanks!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright, I may get a little ugly so just take what I say with a grain of salt. Forget what you've heard about components and quality! Shimano Sora components are quality components and will hold up to fairly serious abuse as long as they are kept cleaned, lubed, and adjusted! I am so frigging tired of hearing "cyclists" say that entry level buyers should avoid Sora or even 2300 components. They work well !! My first bike, a 2009 Giant Defy2 has Sora-Tiagra components and also has 4000 trouble free miles, Hard miles I might add. My wife's bike has 2300-Sora components and also has a couple thousand trouble free miles. She rides a 2010 Raleigh Grand Sport. 
I guess my point is find a bike that feels amazing when you ride it. Don't go looking for a bike that has what the "cyclists" say you should have.
The best advice I can give you is Test Ride, a lot, longish rides, on as many bikes as is feasible. Enjoy it. I would love to go out and ride a bunch of brand new bikes. 
Best of luck


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll start with my standard buying advice. First, define your intended uses/ type of riding (fitness, training, competition, endurance, charity rides...) and once that's pinned down discuss it with your LBS's, who'll recommend some potential brands models. Next, get sized/ fitted to models of interest and head out (on the roads) for test rides, focusing on fit/ feel, ride and handling and narrow the field from there.

That said, if your intended uses fall into any of the categories I mentioned, the bikes you've listed will suite them. But beyond any sizing/ fit differences, (as you mentioned) other factors may influence your decision.

I generally agree with LMWEL on the Sora/ Tiagra debate, but think it's important to point out two notable differences. One is that the new Tiagra is 10 speed, while Sora is 9 speed. IMO/E in real world riding this one cog difference is of minimal concern. It's more important to get gearing that matches your terrain and fitness level, whether it be a 9 or 10 speed drivetrain. 

The other difference is that Tiagra uses inner and outer levers to shift, where Sora shares the same outer lever, but a thumb tab replaces Tiagra's inner lever to shift to the inner ring/ smaller cogs. Some find the thumb tab difficult to operate from the drops, but this being an entry level group, many recreational riders (new and experienced alike) seldom use the drops opting for the tops/ hoods, where the tab can be operated more easily.

Both groups are durable and when set up/ adjusted properly, function well. Being one model up in Shimano's road lineup, it's pretty much a given that Tiagra ultimately betters Sora in functionality and refinement, but that doesn't mean that both won't serve you well for thousands of miles. 

Now, for the bikes you've listed. Upfront, I'll offer that my last choice would be the '09 Trek. For an '09 I think it's overpriced, but more importantly, it's spec'd with Bonty paired spoke wheelset, which have been trouble prone. If you notice, Trek has discontinued them on subsequent models, so (as stated), my advice is to pass on that one.

The main difference between the 2012 Trek 1.5 and 1.2 is that the 1.5 sports a 10 speed Tiagra drivetrain while the 1.2 uses 9 speed Sora. The Trek shop is basically discounting the bikes $50 (not great, not bad), but only you can decide if the 1.5 is worth the extra $250.

The Giant Defy's are spec'd similarly to the Treks, with the Defy 2 having Tiagra and Defy 3 having Sora. The cranksets are also different, with the Defy 2 using FSA Omega with an oversized bottom bracket and the Defy 3 using Shimano's Sora. In this case, I think the Shimano trumps the FSA, but that's my admittedly biased opinion against FSA's. It looks like the Giant dealer quoted you MSRP on both bikes, but that might be standard practice with over the phone inquiries.

Re: the geo differences. Both the Treks and Giants are more similar than different, but the Giant Defy's have a slightly longer wheelbase and slightly taller head tube, so it leans a little towards relaxed geo, while the Trek's are closer to race. My suggestion is to test ride both (back to back, if possible) before deciding. 

As far as what to ask, I'd ask both shops for some details as to what constitutes a standard fit, and if any follow ups are offered after you've built some saddle time. Since most shops offer some level of post purchase tune-ups, I think the differences in fittings (if any) would matter more.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

This is some excellent stuff from PJ352. Rep to him. I just want to throw in that, while the Defy is aiming at a slightly more relaxed position, as opposed to race position, this position will really favor most riders. You can race a Defy - It was Giant's lightest frame for 2012.


----------

